# Dawes Galaxy (swap?)



## Bigtallfatbloke (29 Jun 2008)

Looking to swap/exchange a racing green Dawes Galaxy 2007 64cm frame for same (or sim) bike in a 61cm frame size.













Please note:
The brookes saddle, blackburn front low rider racks and the spd pedals will not be included ( I need to keep those), but I will re fit the orgional selle italia gel saddle and clip alu pedals that Dawes supplied with the new bike when I bought it.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (1 Aug 2008)

indeed...probably by best bet


----------



## mickle (1 Aug 2008)

But why Btfb? If your seat is @ the right height it looks ok to me. You might try levelling your seat before doing anything radical like changing the whole bike.


----------



## Chris James (1 Aug 2008)

I have said more than once on the various threads about BTFB's Galaxy that his bike looks to be the right size, but he has been in a bike shop wanting to sell him a (smaller) Bianchi and has decided that the Galaxy is too big.

As well as the seat post extension looking about right for this frame size, I see you also have the bars as high as they will go, with the stem rising. This also indicates to me that you don't really want a smaller frame.

If you think the bike is too big for you I would have thought that you would have had the bars a bit lower or at least flipped the stem?


----------



## domtyler (1 Aug 2008)

Brooks saddles work best when tilted up slightly, otherwise you end up slipping forward constantly when they are level ime.


----------



## Chris James (1 Aug 2008)

Each to their own. Mine's dead level and is comfy enough.

I suppose my arse divots have made the nose slightly higher than the bit I sit on anyway!


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2008)

Shorter stem?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (26 Aug 2008)

..well thje swaps off now...lol!

this bike was my companion through germany and france this summer and it rode like a dream, especially in france..no mechanical issues at all over there and under heavy load as well. I will try a shorter stem, but all i cna find or black ones..i want an aluminium stem...but i will keep it now...besides I gave it a name and it's become a friend...argh!


----------



## LondonCommuter (28 Aug 2008)

I've been commuting (10 miles each way, 4-5 times a week) on mine for 2 months now and I don't blame you. Rides like a dream, beautiful bike. Did you try the tip about tilting your saddle back. I certainly slide forward a bit but am wary of messing with my saddle angle given all the potential down side.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (28 Aug 2008)

This is how it was set up between returning from germany and going across france


----------



## P.H (30 Aug 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I will try a shorter stem, but all i cna find or black ones..i want an aluminium stem...



SKS probably stock the largest selection of stems you'll find in the UK
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/category-STEMS-91.htm


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (27 Sep 2008)

Thankyou.


Ok..I have decided that the swap is back on. I will swap this 64cm 2007 galaxy frame for the 60cm frame.


----------



## Twenty Inch (28 Sep 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Thankyou.
> 
> 
> Ok..I have decided that the swap is back on. I will swap this 64cm 2007 galaxy frame for the 60cm frame.



If you do, you'll be sorry. It will be too small for you.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (28 Sep 2008)

why?


----------

